# hysterosalpingogram tomorrow ... any experiences?



## Natalie1402 (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm having a hysterosalpingogram (hsg) tomorrow to discover the fate of my fallopian tubes and a woman at work has told me it's really painful and uncomfortable and to take the day off to recover. Is it really that bad?


----------



## Angedelight (Aug 17, 2012)

I had one years ago. I won't lie, it did hurt but it was brief and I was fine afterwards. Mine were open so it it went straight through. Take some painkillers. Good luck.
X


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

I took the pain medication suggested an hour ahead and besides it all being a bit weird, the only thing I felt was a sort of surprised gentle realisation of oh I’ve got some gentle period pain. I was fine afterwards. I hope all goes well for yours.


----------



## Natalie1402 (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, from a recent laparoscopy and scan I am expecting both tubes to be blocked when I have the test tomorrow. Is it likely to hurt more if they are blocked?


----------



## Gherkin87 (Mar 20, 2018)

I cant answer the question about tubes being blocked, but my hsg was uncomfortable in the same way a smear test is but in no way painful. The most uncomfortable part was my bum and leg muscles from having to lie in a frog position for so long because they couldnt line up the opening of my cervix with the fallopean tube  so it took a while! And for the rest of the day I had cramping like period pain that eased with paracetamol. Good luck xx


----------



## Hilly88 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi, 

I had my HSG between Christmas and New Year I'm a teacher so wasn't at work however, if I had been I don't think I would have liked to have gone back to work. I didn't find it that painful but it took them a long time to find my cervix. The speculum is in for a while so that can cause some discomfort. I found it fascinating watching it all on the screen though. Make sure you take the painkillers 1 hr before and have a chilled afternoon and evening and I am sure that you will be fine. Just remember though everyone's experiences are different. 

Good Luck 

xx


----------

